# Ebay auction - everything from 2 old sun enterprise servers



## wdaddy (Jun 6, 2011)

I have listed all the boards from 2 old sun servers. over 10 lbs with all the boards and memory and processors. I have started it at $4/lb.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320708257919&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Just thought I would give this board a heads up since this board is the reason I have 50 pcs in my garage and another 30 waiting to be picked up! my wife is ready to kill me. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 6, 2011)

Please delete your other post about this sale.
Thank you.


----------

